# A little translation help please?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me how I ask the butcher if he has any T bone, rib eye or inside fillet steaks please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In Central Portugal I wouldn't bother never found good well hung steak but rather than a translation I go armed with a photo and where cuts from downloaded from web

t osso
olho de lombo ou dentro
de bifes de filé
Have a look at this Portuguese traditional cuts of beef are very similar to Brazilian, compare that with US or UK Cut of beef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK thanks. 

We've found some good steaks here but mostly from the small local butchers and rarely from the supermarkets.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

If you go to Tony Talho in Avelar (opposite the excellent bakery) he speaks excellent English and caters for us Brits with an enormous range of products and cuts. However, I have to agree with Canoeman that meat is not hung for long enough now. If you want a wonderful fillet steak on the stone go to Pedro's on the Leiria road out of Pombal, about 4 km along on left hand side. Check out his website for exact details. His steak is consistently superb, tasty and very tender.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Maggy

I wanted T bones for a BBQ but had to settle for fillets from Talho Tony.... I'm sure they'll be OK though.


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks Maggy
> 
> I wanted T bones for a BBQ but had to settle for fillets from Talho Tony.... I'm sure they'll be OK though.


t-bones is "costeletas"


----------

